# What's your favorite album?



## Draakc from State Farm (Dec 27, 2019)

Mine is Nevermind by Nirvana


----------



## ShadowCatzz (Dec 27, 2019)

Ocean Eyes by Owl City! I just love how unique the songs in the album. You get fast songs, slow songs, sad songs, etc. Even a song about going to the dentist! = P


----------



## kiroku (Dec 27, 2019)

Tough choice, but White Pony by Deftones definitely came to mind.


----------



## Kinare (Dec 27, 2019)

Dark All Day by Gunship.


----------



## Kaaru (Dec 28, 2019)

Nevermind is great!

Mine changes up a lot... A few are:

Mac Demarco: "2"
The Dodos: "Visiter"
Also like any led zeppelin album


----------



## Thrashy (Dec 28, 2019)

Hmm, not an easy question, as I think I don't have THAT favourite album. 

A few I really love:
Pink Floyd - Wish You Were Here
Krokus - Hardware
Judas Priest - Painkiller
Venom - Welcome To Hell
Exodus - Bonded By Blood
Rainbow - Rising


----------



## Draakc from State Farm (Dec 29, 2019)

Here's what all I have downloaded


----------



## FurryFelix (Feb 6, 2020)

I have a lot of favs but I always find myself going back to _Matter_ by St. Lucia. After that would be _Talking Is Hard_ by Walk The Moon. Both of those albums lift my spirits up.


----------



## Rayd (Feb 13, 2020)

These were both incredibly difficult to choose for.



Spoiler: Power Metal - Dragons of the Ages by Grimgotts













Spoiler: Black Metal - Ausserwelt by Year of No Light


----------



## Alopecoid (Mar 13, 2020)

FurryFelix said:


> I have a lot of favs but I always find myself going back to _Matter_ by St. Lucia. After that would be _Talking Is Hard_ by Walk The Moon. Both of those albums lift my spirits up.



Ooo I love Talking Is Hard. So catchy. 

_Oh, Inverted World_ by The Shins will always be up there for me. Very strong songwriting and sunny, nostalgic production.


----------



## Raever (Mar 13, 2020)

I've never thought about it extensively. So I guess if I judged it based off of how many songs from a single album I've listened to, *BMTH's Amo* has currently stolen my heart.



Spoiler: Bring Me The Horizon - Amo











Other runner-ups include,



Spoiler: Aesthetic Perfection - A Violent Emotion











And, 



Spoiler: Dance Gavin Dance - Artificial Selection



Dance Gavin Dance: Artificial Selection Full Album - YouTube


----------



## Kharayi (Mar 13, 2020)

I can't decide on one, but I narrowed it down to 3:

Tame Impala - Lonerism - This one might be the album I've listened to more than any other, even carried me to safety through a few bad trips. 





Garbage - Garbage - So many good catchy songs, I won't be surprised if I've learned how to play every song on this album by the time I die. 





Broadcast - Tender Buttons - It's like they took their already amazing music, and threw it in a blender with a glitched out 8-bit video game. In a good way.


----------



## FurryFelix (Mar 15, 2020)

Alopecoid said:


> Ooo I love Talking Is Hard. So catchy.
> 
> _Oh, Inverted World_ by The Shins will always be up there for me. Very strong songwriting and sunny, nostalgic production.


Just listened to _Oh, Inverted World_ and I got to say, I really like their style. That album is good to listen to a summer drive. Thanks for recommending!


----------



## FrostHeart (Mar 16, 2020)

Some nights - fun

Because I'm odd to most people...


----------



## WitherSDL (Mar 16, 2020)

Two very different albums fight for the top spot.  Drawing Black Lines by Project 86 and Lovage by Lovage.

Project 86 when I'm in a bad mood.






Lovage when I'm in a good mood.


----------



## DingRawD (May 27, 2020)

I'm very picky when it comes to music. I have my favourite bands and I stick with them rather than explore new genres/bands.

These are my favourite albums from my bands:
TesseracT - Polaris.
Dayshell - Self-titled debut album
Keane - Hopes & Fears
Search The City - Flight


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (May 27, 2020)

Daft Punk - Discovery
With the Interstella 5555 movie.


----------



## hardman13 (Jun 25, 2020)

BALLADS 1 by joji, absolute masterpiece.


----------



## aomagrat (Jun 29, 2020)

Master of Reality by Black Sabbath


----------



## AceQuorthon (Jul 1, 2020)

Probably The Dark Side Of The Moon by Pink Floyd


----------



## Guifrog (Jul 1, 2020)

Can't quite decide
I love the crazy organic ideas in Biophilia by Björk
The contemporary yet oldschool Southern rhythms in Brasileiro by Silva
The cyberpunk world in Identity Sequence by Zircon
The space journey through the fruit galaxy in Zest Quest by Lemonectric
And I guess anything that combines sounds with lots of visual background


----------



## hara-surya (Jul 1, 2020)

I have quite a few "desert island/after the bomb" albums:

Solitude Standing by Suzanne Vega
Lenka by Lenka
Kesmit by Jesca Hoop
Twilight of the Thunder God by Amon Amarth
Cyberpunk by Billy Idol
Mouth by Merrill Bainbridge
Reading, Writing and Arithmetic by The Sundays
Jill Sobule by Jill Sobule
Greatest Hits II by Billy Joel
Night Moves by Bob Seger


----------



## TyraWadman (Jul 1, 2020)

If I had to pick just one, I'd pick Prozzak. 
Which album is the question though... 
Most albums I only like one or two songs. With Prozzak, I can sing along with the whole CD(s).


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Jul 1, 2020)

Metallica's Black Album

fite me, bro


----------



## Yoserfael1 (Jul 6, 2020)

Smile Guide OST - Wiktor Stribog
Blast from the Polish post-soviet past.


----------



## Magnuswolf (Jul 7, 2020)

The Wall - Pink Floyd

The movie they made for it is alot of fun too!


----------



## Sharg (Jul 8, 2020)

Nevermore - Dead Heart in a Dead World. Listened to it in my freshman year of High School when it came out and still do to this day. In a way, it's the soundtrack of my life.


----------



## WallCat (Jul 9, 2020)

Act II: The Father of Death by The Protomen. IMO these guys are the single greatest rock band of the entire millennial generation, and deserve to be ranked up there with legends like Styx. This album (in spite of the name, it's actually a prequel to the previous one) tells a dystopian sci-fi story that begins in an old mining town and gradually shifts to a hi-tech metropolis; the music shifts accordingly from an acoustic style to an 80s synth-rock style. As rock operas go it's brilliant, and its themes of the importance of resistance and the dangers of mass hero worship in society are extremely relevant today. Here's one of the better tracks on the album, where the protagonist of the second half of the album faces off against a robotic assassin sent to kill any dissenters:


----------



## Hiridor (Jul 10, 2020)

My favorite album is a tough choice between two. I love them both, but for different reasons. 

The choice is between      Vektor -Terminal Redux  (Progressive / technical thrash metal with sci-fi theming)    or        Ne Obliviscaris - Portal of I   (Progressive Black metal, with a violin)

The album Terminal Redux concept album that tells a rather gripping  sci-fi story about a astronaut rises to power after finding what could be the key to immortality. Whilst Portal of I has some of the best song composition I have experienced, the songs And Plague Flowers The Kaleidoscope and Forget Not are just such amazing pieces of music.


----------



## inkbloom (Jul 10, 2020)




----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jul 10, 2020)

Cleaning the CDs off of my desk:
_
A Trick of the Tail _by Genesis
_Time _by ELO
_Power Windows _by Rush
_Shri Durga _by DJ Cheb i Sabbah
_Thriller _by Michael Jackson
_Songs from the Big Chair _by Tears for Fears
_Young Lions _by Adrian Belew
_The Golden Age of Wireless _by Thomas Dolby
_Erpland _by Ozric Tentacles
_Big Drum Small World _by Dhol Foundation
_The Wall _by Pink Floyd
_Embryo's Reise _by Embryo
_The Downward Spiral _by Nine Inch Nails
_Whitney _by Whitney Houston
_Dookie _by Green Day
_I Robot _by The Alan Parsons Project
_Asia _by Asia
_Make It Big _by Wham!


----------



## Yakamaru (Oct 31, 2020)

As of current date it would have to be Midnight Danger's "Chapter 2: Endless Nightmare". Favourite song from it is no doubt "Restless Generation".






Feel free to give it a whirl if you fancy Synthwave.


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Dec 29, 2020)

It's either Kansas "Point of Know Return" or Pink Floyd "Dark Side of the Moon".


----------



## Hanakbn (Jan 4, 2021)

Most album I like is Folklore - Taylor Swift


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jan 5, 2021)

I change often because different albums suit different moods, etc
at the moment :


----------



## LomboDePorco (Jan 17, 2021)

It's hard to choose favorite album (especially if u listening to more than one genre), but let's say that Toxicity by SOAD was allways my favorite.


----------



## Tacoshark (Jan 24, 2021)

Hmmm, difficult to narrow this down as I literally have thousands. If I had to pick 5 that I could listen to at any time it would be these

Creedence Clearwater Revival - Bayou Country

Vasudeva - No Clearance

Dave Brubeck - Take 5

Incubus - Morning View

Martin O'Donnell - Halo 3 or Halo Reach Soundtracks


----------



## DominantSubdivision (Jan 24, 2021)

I got loads of albums i would consider to be my fav, to may to put into a single post so ill just give a few and limit it to one per band.

Eternal Champion: The Armor of Ire





Conan: Blood Eagle





Electric Wizard: Witchcult Today





Idle Hands(aka UNTO OTHERS): Mana


----------



## SkyEagle (Jan 24, 2021)

Mine is probably the self-titled debut by Taylor Swift, catchy and fun country pop songs. Open up and say ah by Poison is also pretty good, but Poison makes catchy rock in general... so yea. For nostalgia points has to be High Voltage by AC/DC. TnT is like my literal childhood.


----------



## Average_Lurker (Aug 15, 2022)

Now That's Why I Killed Music by Whitey.
The album was released 2 years ago and has been my favorite ever since. I was already a huge fan of Whitey's music beforehand and my favorite album then was Seven from 2015.


----------



## Delv (Aug 15, 2022)

Scream Aim Fire - Bullet For My Valentine


----------



## Baud (Aug 17, 2022)

As of now it's Alpenpasse by Minenwerfer:


----------



## MaliceDaBear (Sep 5, 2022)

It's definitely either 
As Daylight Dies - Killswitch Engage 
Toxicity - System of a Down


----------



## MidnightBlueWolf (Sep 5, 2022)

Enigma - A posteriori (Private Lounge Remix) 









						Enigma - A Posteriori (Private Lounge Remix)
					

Explore songs, recommendations, and other album details for A Posteriori (Private Lounge Remix) by Enigma. Compare different versions and buy them all on Discogs.




					www.discogs.com


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Sep 6, 2022)

The Pod Ween.


----------



## bluezcherry (Sep 7, 2022)

I have a handful of favorite albums, depending on what I'm looking for, but I'll try and whittle them down.
Superorganism by Superorganism comes to mind first. Underrated band, I love their work, very good for introspection and considering different perspectives when I first discovered it, and the album introduced me to the band! 
I also enjoy American Thighs by Veruca Salt. It was my first music disc that I owned and actually enjoyed the music, and was my go to for listening during a stressful school year. I still listen to Seether sometimes. 
And finally, Nikki Nack by Tune-Yards. Absolutely fantastic rhythms and vocals, and I enjoy the macabre aspect of the album as well. 
As a former radio DJ, I really hope people can listen to these albums, because they really are fantastic and had a lot of my go-to songs for my shows!


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Sep 8, 2022)

Mahler's Des Knaben Wunderhorn
As I said I change all the time because I like all sorts of music and ranking them seems pointless. But this one has a very deep personal connection to me so if anything would take 1st place this would be it.












These three pieces in particular


----------



## AceQuorthon (Sep 8, 2022)

Can’t really choose, but these are top tier:

The Dark Side of the Moon by Pink Floyd





Wish You Were Here, also by Pink Floyd





Abbey Road by The Beatles





2112 by Rush


----------



## DrinkingVesper (Sep 8, 2022)

AceQuorthon said:


> Can’t really choose, but these are top tier:
> 
> The Dark Side of the Moon by Pink Floyd
> 
> ...


I fishing love 2112.


----------



## MaceLikeSpace (Sep 8, 2022)

Tago Mago by Can, or I Can Hear the Heart Beating As One by Yo La Tengo, or London Calling by The Clash


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 9, 2022)

Insomniac - Green Day
Warning - Green Day
Aquarium - Aqua
Appetite for Destruction - Guns 'n Roses
The Immaculate Collection - Madonna
Take a Look in the Mirror - KoRn
Gorillaz - Gorillaz
The Chronicles of Life and Death - Good Charlotte
Greatest Hits - Blink 182
Collision Course - Linkin Park w/ Jay Z


----------



## Emberfrost (Sep 10, 2022)

Captured by Journey


----------

